# Blacky



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)




----------



## Speechie (Dec 2, 2013)

Blacky is gorgeous!! little black panther!


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

Speechie, 
Yes, he looks like a panther. I adore his way of walking! So proud!


----------



## Heather72754 (Nov 1, 2013)

What a handsome boy!


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

Thank you Heather


----------



## NBrazil (May 16, 2013)

Handsome, beautiful kitty doing a perfect imitation of a meatloaf.

I played with the image in Photoshop to bring out the details of his face... killer expression (not literally "killer," but very alert - I like that look).


----------



## AutumnRose74 (Oct 10, 2013)

Pretty! I love black kitties.


----------



## tezster (Jun 4, 2013)

He looks very similar to my little guy Newton


----------



## manitobaskyline (Sep 28, 2008)

:mrgreen:Beautiful black cat! Reminds me of my first cat, China, who I lost about 3 years ago. Love black cats :


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

@NBrazil: Thank you... He has a fierce look indeed.. especially when is apt for something, he lowers his eyelids and give you a look from down!  


@AutumnRose: Well, personally I used to prefer white ones... later on when I found out about the British Blue cat, I fell totally for that breed!! But Blacky had something in his eyes that captivated me ever since I brought him... a silent want... I can't find words to express that. And his love is growing in my heart with each passing by day! 



@Tezster: Yes, very much alike .. Are they Bombay cats?



@Manitobaskyline: Oh! It is a sad memory then!! Hope you had good times with him before losing him!


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

I used to have a Blackie and your kitty reminds me of her except he looks more like a boy. Very handsome and I hope he is as sweet as my Blackie was.


----------



## CatMonkeys (Sep 27, 2012)

So handsome! I love black cats (just don't let my orange tabby know)!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

Reminds me of my own Patent Leather Pocket Panther. 

Shepherd Book


https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/13313248133/


----------



## Cattiehere (Mar 13, 2014)

So cute. Love his eye color.


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

@Cat Owner Again: I am glad this photo brought you good memories. Actually, Blacky is usually very sweet and serene. He has just few snaps that I am trying to figure out their reason. Else, you barely feel there is a cat in the house. 


@CatMonkeys: I do not like orange cats!! (I have 2 orange cats in the summer house... that have been with us for about 5 years and up till now were never used to us!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Maybe that is why I do not like them!! Very ferocious and you cannot get near them. They only like to be fed!)


@MowMow: Woooof... Your cats' skin is amazing!! How do you keep it so soft and shiny?!!! Is it natural or you tend it?!! 



@Cattiehere: A true Bombay color.. They are goldish yellow... Very bright!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

I only brush him during shedding season to help him blow his winter coat. Otherwise, he deals with it by himself. His amazing coat condition is a side effect of feeding him *Raw Prey Model*.

It's amazing what a species appropriate diet can do!

Also, don't judge all ginger cats from that. My own boy is an absolute love mush and would be happy if I carried him around and kisses his face all day long.


----------



## gurujad (Feb 21, 2014)

MOwMow.. 
Sorry for the offense to your ginger cat  
None was direct to anyone here... but I was speaking about my ginger cats whom I used to feed day and night and provided them a nice shelter house but in vain!!


----------



## MowMow (Nov 6, 2010)

There was no offense taken. I just wanted to let you know there are wonderful sweet and loving red cats out there.  They aren't all standoffish.


----------

